# The Russell Budget Build



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Some of you might have seen my posts on the "other forum" but I found this sight today. I thought I would post my sketch and see what you thought and if you had any suggestions. I'm new to the whole theater scene so I'm open to all suggestions or opinions. The room is 10' wide by 18'6" long and I plan on building a soffitt ceiling so the height has yet to be determined. I have a Mitsubishi HC4900 and hoping for a 100" DIY laminate screen. I still need to decide on my audio componets, but I've been looking at Ascend, AV123, and SVS. I'm thinking a 5.1 system with ability to upgrade to 7.1 when I can afford it, while also keeping the budget to around $1,000 for speakers and $500 for receiver. Well, enough rambling so tell me what you think of the plan and and the audio componets I've listed. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack.

If you posted a basic top view with some dimensions, that would give us a lot better idea of the room. 2 things I see just off the top of my head:

- Rear row looks awfully close to the back wall.
- Rear surrounds appear to be in the side wall columns?

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

The room is 10' wide by 18.5' deep and the ceiling height has yet to be determined due to the size of soffits I build. The back row is up against the back wall, because I see no other way to seat four people. What would you suggest and is that going to be a major concern? I also plan on incorporating the surrounds in the columns but I will probably start with a 5.1 system so should the surrounds be behind the first or second row?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Travis ... Welcome to the forum :wave::wave::wave:

Are you copying my HT (except the TV)??? :bigsmile::bigsmile:

 

My room is 9' x 18' x 8' ... as you can see in the pictures I have two rows of seats, the back row is only 1' from back wall (in your case probably will be at least 2', depending on the size of your seats) :dontknow: ... I'm using a 7.1, the surrounds are slightly behing the first row; so my suggestion is to try that position and between the rows (maybe they're will be no difference), if you will start with a 5.1 and you will have the two rows, try the surrounds on the side walls and the back wall before doing the final installation ... that way you'll know which one sounds better (I think back wall will be the winner):yes:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Side surrounds should be between the rows. Rear surrounds should be on the rear wall about seat width apart.

Seating against the rear wall will cause very very boomy bottom end and dialog intelligibility issues unless you treat it pretty hard - even then it's not good. We try to get a min of 2' from ears to rear wall.

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

No, but you have a very nice room and I wish I could layout my room like yours but my door is in the way for that much seating room. Oh well, play the cards you are dealt right?


Yeah, I understand I'm not going to be able to get the absolute best acoustics out of this room, but it's a small house and this is my first try at a home theater so I'm just trying to do the best I can. I will probably sell the house in 4 or 5 years anyway so thats why I didnt spend the money on green glue and double drywall. The rear seat will have to be about 6" off the back wall do to riser size and other restrictions in the room. Is there a formula for determining screen size for a room? I was thinking a 100" screen but that only leaves 17.5" on each side of the screen for speakers. Will that be enough room or should I go with a smaller screen? Well, enough typing for tonight, thanks for all the help so far!

One more thing. How should I go about treating the room? OC 703 or rockboard panels covered in GOM?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Does anybody have any suggestions or things I should try as far as acoustically treating my room? I'm nowhere near finishing my room, but I would just like to have a plan in place. Should the walls be covered with Linacoustic, how do i know where to place Rockwool panels? Is there any programs or software that can help me as far acoustics go?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

travis4710 said:


> Does anybody have any suggestions or things I should try as far as acoustically treating my room? I'm nowhere near finishing my room, but I would just like to have a plan in place. Should the walls be covered with Linacoustic, how do i know where to place Rockwool panels? Is there any programs or software that can help me as far acoustics go?


The best persons to answer this will be Bryan Pape and Ethan (they're the expert on accoustical treatment) :T

What I can tell you is this: most of us use 2' x 2' or 2' x 4' panels :yes:, usually you start at the first reflection points; you also have to use basstraps ... I suggest you to contact Bryan or Ethan (either by PM or email them, I think there is a link here to their companies) ... they can give you better advise than me, and also give you an estimate of what you need to treat your room :T

Good Luck ... and have fun building your HT.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you, how is your room treated?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

How high should the rear surrounds be?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

2-3 feet above ear level


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Screen size can be calculated based on seating position and the minimum THX recommended 36 degree included viewing angle. However, you also need to balance that with leaving space for speakers beside it (if not an AT screen) and also the throw distance/brightness/resolution of the projector. 

Treating the room:
- Broadband bass control
- Kill the front wall completely
- Hit the side wall reflection points.
- Thicker absorbtion on the middle of the rear wall to help minimize nulls. You may need/want a little more here to help minimize the bass issues due to seating being so close to the wall behind.

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

bpape said:


> Screen size can be calculated based on seating position and the minimum THX recommended 36 degree included viewing angle. However, you also need to balance that with leaving space for speakers beside it (if not an AT screen) and also the throw distance/brightness/resolution of the projector.
> 
> Treating the room:
> - Broadband bass control
> ...



How should I kill the front wall completely? Linacoustic or rockboard panls? Also, what is recomended for broadband bass control? Is 15" enough on both sides of screen for speakers? Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you're going to go 15" on each side of the screen, you'll want them floor to ceilign and a minimum of 6" thick - more is better.

Front wall - Linacoustic will work - personally I prefer to use 2" 3lb material like OC703 or JM814

Bryan


----------

